
Moment baby girl's new hearing aids are turned on - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-50690345/moment-baby-daughter-s-new-hearing-aids-are-turned-on
======
rini17
While a vast improvement, hearing aids are only crutches. They improve verbal
communication ability from impossible/hard to possible but still tiring
(depends on type of hearing loss, of course). With digital aids there was
marked improvement but there is only so much "bandwidth" available in the
damaged ear.

So, sorry for preaching, any time if you are near person with hearing aids,
please take into account that (s)he is only hearing with crutches.

------
lifeisstillgood
Not _intellectually_ gratifying, but something about the value of a good news
story, and the intersection of technology that genuinely produces new value,

